# Late 40's Columbia Person bike



## MrColumbia (Apr 13, 2017)

Bike was in a Original Movie!


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=182528158565


Original Late 1940's Columbia Built "Person" BIKE. Color Green and Cream. In fair condition to good condition. Go's With or uses a KEY on bike go close to front,if you look at the picture and zoom it you will see the key in it. Made in Worcester,MASS.USA. Shipping $189.00. Or may be Pick up. 9407334368. Also this bike in a Original Movie but when my dad bought the bike years ago he forgot which Movie it was,he forgot to right down the name of the Movie this Bike was in,he would like to watch the movie. The place where my dad bought the bike don't exist no more


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 13, 2017)

Interesting....
Price:
US $3,000.00 BIN 
https://cart.payments.ebay.com/sc/a...5fa062776b17a93cd12ad82cb&ssPageName=CART:ATC
Looks like the reproduction. Maybe "Dad" was talking about the Hoppy behind it....


----------



## halfatruck (Apr 13, 2017)

Cleveland Welding??


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 13, 2017)

Weird, CWC made Westfield bike? Something wrong here.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 13, 2017)

halfatruck said:


> Cleveland Welding??




I you look closely the Cleveland Welding decal is on a seat mast tube but the Columbia repop has no such decal on it. The kid has dads stories all mixed up. It would be interesting to see what's under the blankets.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 13, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Weird, CWC made Westfield bike? Something wrong here.




If you look at his other listings he'a got a pics of the Black Schwinn tank in the Hoppy Ad. Easy to do if you're not that knowledgeable about bikes I guess. I messaged him to ask if was going to list the green CWC, that I would like to see....


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 13, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> Go's With or uses a KEY on bike go close to front,




I'm guessing he was trying to say it has a locking fork. That would have been much easier to understand!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 13, 2017)

Bear in mind that this is a "homemade" ad made by a kid who's not knowledgeable about
these bikes or doesn't know how to word it so that there is no confusion.
I believe he is trying his best to help in selling his dad's bikes.
From the photos any conclusion can be made.
Best thing to do if interested in the bikes is to communicate.


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 14, 2017)

I contacted the guy with the correct info on the RX5. Sometimes that goes ok and sometimes sellers get irate. I get the impression that his dad is no longer with us and he is now selling the bikes.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 14, 2017)

And he's not a kid, but a grown up.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 14, 2017)

He's got the other bikes listed now.


----------

